# toys and activities for young pigeons



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi again,
What are you guys doing as far as things and activities for your pet pigeons to keep them from getting bored? Homie is getting a little bored i think... She/He has a favorite twig she walks around with but I can't imagine that's too much fun. Are toys that a parrot would like anything a pigeon would play with?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Photokey,

What a very pretty picture of Homie! We just love pictures!

Here is an excellent thread that contains much discussion on the various toys and such that many of our members provide for their pigeons. You should enjoy reading it and it may give you some good ideas. Just click on it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8793

Here is another thread that discusses ideas for Christmas gifts for our pigeons...may give you some more ideas:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8489

Linda


----------

